# Looking for some help Marseilles, Ottawa area



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

I am fairly new to this (2 years hunting) and am looking for some advice. I am willing to share a few spots that I have found morels so far, as well as my access to private land if anyone is willing to show me some tips and share some advise. I am located in Marseilles,IL and am looking to go hunting this weekend or in the evenings once they start popping up. 

Please let me know.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Its going to be a bit 1-2 wks maybe. Your ground temps should be around 50-55. Dead elms, Ash and Cottonwoods are your bests bets. Hope this helps.


----------



## rabid_dog (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd be happy to come up and help. You will be a week or two behind me.


----------



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

Old Henry - 

When people say ground temps should be 50-55 are they talking about top soil, 4" under or 8" under? Also is this average, Minimum or maximum?

I did some research and over the last week here are the averages

Top Soil: Min - 53.9 Max - 57.9 Total 55.3
4" Under Min - 53.5 Max - 57.2 Total 54.6
8" Under Min - 49.6 Max - 51.9 Total 49.98 

Total Average of all three calculations: 53.3 Degrees


----------



## rubbertoe21 (May 6, 2013)

Rabid_Dog,

Just let me know when you would be available.

Thank you


----------

